# is it ok if your panties show when you play tennis or must wear short bike shorts?



## new_step_mum

when i watch tennis on tv it looks like tennis players today wear like short bikes shorts under skirts instead of panties. but in the 90s they wore panties according to dvds i purchased of classic matches of the 90s. 
but i play tennis today and i want to be a pro (probably won't be) but i wear panties under my skirt. so is it ok or should i wear short bike shorts instead?? 
i like really light skirts instead of tight and i know whatever is under them will show sometimes.
if a guy saw a tennis girl and the wind blew and her panties all showed is that too much or ok?
i don't want to look like i'm trying to get guys attentions at the court etc 
thanks for the input!


----------



## john_lord_b3

This is what our tennis players are wearing in our country, and we don't think she's trying to get guys's attentions. This is sport. We respect our athletes, males and females.


----------



## new_step_mum

john_lord_b3 said:


> This is what our tennis players are wearing in our country, and we don't think she's trying to get guys's attentions. This is sport. We respect our athletes, males and females.


yup that's what all pros wear in all countries today. but when i watch dvds of 90s matches they all wore regular panties. if they still wore regular panties today i would fit in more. spandex-type underwear is uncomfortable.


----------



## john_lord_b3

Eh, I understand your point, Mrs. Stepmum. Come to think about it, I think if it was appropriate for Steffi Graf and Martina Navratilova, I can't see any reasons why it would be inappropriate for you.


----------



## new_step_mum

john_lord_b3 said:


> Eh, I understand your point, Mrs. Stepmum. Come to think about it, I think if it was appropriate for Steffi Graf and Martina Navratilova, I can't see any reasons why it would be inappropriate for you.


that's a relief! i will wear as i like then 
thanks


----------



## john_lord_b3

You're most welcome. Enjoy your game!


----------



## tobio

I am waiting in awe for your next thread


----------



## new_step_mum

john_lord_b3 said:


> You're most welcome. Enjoy your game!


will for sure :yay:


----------



## RandomDude

Some people are just going to perv, regardless of what you wear. Still, shorts wouldn't hurt if you wish to minimise perving. Many other women want the opposite attention so meh


----------



## Cosmos

The whole problem would be solved if both males and females wore shorts. I can well imagine that spandex undies would be uncomfortable, and I can't see why a pair of non-revealing panties should be a problem.


----------



## new_step_mum

RandomDude said:


> Some people are just going to perv, regardless of what you wear. Still, shorts wouldn't hurt if you wish to minimise perving. Many other women want the opposite attention so meh


its ok if perv but as long as people don't whisper and say "she wants everyone to see her silly bum" as girls do. 



Cosmos said:


> The whole problem would be solved if both males and females wore shorts. I can well imagine that spandex undies would be uncomfortable, and I can't see why a pair of non-revealing panties should be a problem.


my panties are classy :iagree:


----------



## WyshIknew

new_step_mum said:


> when i watch tennis on tv it looks like tennis players today wear like short bikes shorts under skirts instead of panties. but in the 90s they wore panties according to dvds i purchased of classic matches of the 90s.
> but i play tennis today and i want to be a pro (probably won't be) but i wear panties under my skirt. so is it ok or should i wear short bike shorts instead??
> i like really light skirts instead of tight and i know whatever is under them will show sometimes.
> if a guy saw a tennis girl and the wind blew and her panties all showed is that too much or ok?
> i don't want to look like i'm trying to get guys attentions at the court etc
> thanks for the input!


Depends on the knickers I suppose.

You're obviously not talking about wearing a thong or something like that.

Can't see a problem with sensible knickers, plain in colour but colour matched to your tennis skirt should be ok.

Perhaps I'm a nasty sexist pig of a man but if you were wearing frilly, lacy and skimpy knickers I would assume you were looking for attention.


----------



## new_step_mum

WyshIknew said:


> Depends on the knickers I suppose.
> 
> You're obviously not talking about wearing a thong or something like that.
> 
> Can't see a problem with sensible knickers, plain in colour but colour matched to your tennis skirt should be ok.
> 
> Perhaps I'm a nasty sexist pig of a man but if you were wearing frilly, lacy and skimpy knickers I would assume you were looking for attention.


i just like white silkies but not revealing nope. i never wear underwear to make men look i just like to feel good actually. hubby doesn't like underwear and criticizes if i wear undies.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

When I played tennis in school we wore "Bloomers".They came in a bunch of funky patterns and had pockets on either side for spare tennis balls.
My favorites were polka dots


----------



## WyshIknew

new_step_mum said:


> i just like white silkies but not revealing nope. i never wear underwear to make men look i just like to feel good actually. hubby doesn't like underwear and criticizes if i wear undies.


Sounds ok to me.


----------



## new_step_mum

ScarletBegonias said:


> When I played tennis in school we wore "Bloomers".They came in a bunch of funky patterns and had pockets on either side for spare tennis balls.
> My favorites were polka dots


oh yeah they wear them at netball, i seen them, i might buy some to try thanks for the thought scar :bounce:


----------



## new_step_mum

WyshIknew said:


> Sounds ok to me.


thanks it feels nice to be oked


----------



## mablenc

Gonna rain on the panty parade here. 
I would go with the current trend right now not base myself the 90's, that was two decades ago . If you are serious about playing and want to go pro I would suggest you go pro on how you dress as well. Dress for success, I think it would give you a polished professional look. But maybe that's my HR self speaking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

new_step_mum said:


> its ok if perv but as long as people don't whisper and say "she wants everyone to see her silly bum" as girls do.


Well in that case, if you're wearing it playing it tennis, and it isn't something like a freakin mini-skirt. I don't see the problem. Look yourself in the mirror before you go out, if you don't consider it trampish, it's not. Trust your own judgement

You have no control over others sometimes, sometimes people will still call you a tramp just because you are better looking/hotter than them. It's just life


----------



## committed4ever

mablenc said:


> Gonna rain on the panty parade here.
> I would go with the current trend right now not base myself the 90's, that was two decades ago . If you are serious about playing and want to go pro I would suggest you go pro on how you dress as well. Dress for success, I think it would give you a polished professional look. But maybe that's my HR self speaking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think that's true in the sports arena. You can be a trendsetter and be quite successful. Look at Venus and Serena. Besides old style are revived all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround

I recall having some tennis panties in high school, they were large and to the waist like granny panties, two layers -- cotton inside and the synthetic outside with the tennis motif. Guess you couldn't accused for wanting to give free peaks with that kind of apparel.

These days I wear loose shorts or cargo pants with pockets. I like to have a few tennis balls on me to keep the game moving just in case I fault.

On dress, though, Dave Chappelle has some wisdom:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqP4dsvHWf4


----------



## Wiltshireman

Shorts might help the spectators / unmpire keep their minds on the game.

When I was a kid at school in the 70's all the girls just wore "big knickers" in the school colours with a wrap over short skirt for sports . 
Jesus that used to distract me if we where playing rugby on the next pitch over.


----------



## mablenc

committed4ever said:


> I don't think that's true in the sports arena. You can be a trendsetter and be quite successful. Look at Venus and Serena. Besides old style are revived all the time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know the dress code or the trends right now, but there is a reason for a dress code and appropriate attire. All I am saying is that she needs to look at the dress code and abide by it, if there is even one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump

I played tennis in the 90s. The girls all wore bloomers under their skirts. Including the pros. You're not looking at their actual underwear.

I don't recommend letting anyone, other than your husband, see your underwear. That means either bloomers or shorts under tennis skirts.


----------



## mablenc

It's not conformity it's sportsmanship. Dress codes are also to protect injuries, high heels would cause an injury or fall. All sports have attire and/or uniforms. Guess I'm wrong for suggesting she should follow a dress code if there is one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Edit: I guess I was responding to a ghost post because the post disappeared, carry on.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I'm pretty certain that what you used to see were not panties, but sport briefs. We used to wear them under our cheerleading skirts, they go OVER your panties! I cannot imagine ANY tennis player out there with her undies on display!


----------



## MrK

not only is is OK, it's preferable IMO.


----------



## southern wife

WyshIknew said:


> Depends on the knickers I suppose.
> 
> You're obviously not talking about wearing a thong or something like that.
> 
> Can't see a problem with sensible knickers, plain in colour but colour matched to your tennis skirt should be ok.
> 
> Perhaps I'm a nasty sexist pig of a man but *if you were wearing frilly, lacy and skimpy knickers I would assume you were looking for attention.*


:iagree:


----------



## southern wife

tobio said:


> I am waiting in awe for your next thread


:lol:

You mean the one about "is it ok to bend over in front of my boss?"



Or



"Is it ok to fondle the cucumbers at the grocery store"? How dare those guys watch/stare!!! 



Sorry, but it's just so obvious!  :rofl:


----------



## NextTimeAround

3Xnocharm said:


> I'm pretty certain that what you used to see were not panties, but sport briefs. We used to wear them under our cheerleading skirts, they go OVER your panties! I cannot imagine ANY tennis player out there with her undies on display!


I think that's what I was trying to describe. 

about an hour ago, some but cleavage was in full view as a guy was doing some roadside rescue of a car.

Just to show some fairness to the sexes to the OP, even men are expected to cover up these days.


----------



## gbrad

Ahh womens tennis. Much more entertaining to watch. The more leg shown the better. Mens tennis just does not have the same appeal.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

NextTimeAround said:


> ......
> 
> Just to show some fairness to the sexes to the OP, even men are expected to cover up these days.


I must live in a different world. No one seems to cover up anything these days!


----------



## NextTimeAround

gbrad said:


> Ahh womens tennis. Much more entertaining to watch. The more leg shown the better. Mens tennis just does not have the same appeal.


Why doesn't tennis adopt the volleyball uniforms?


----------



## new_step_mum

PHTlump said:


> I played tennis in the 90s. The girls all wore bloomers under their skirts. Including the pros. You're not looking at their actual underwear.
> 
> I don't recommend letting anyone, other than your husband, see your underwear. That means either bloomers or shorts under tennis skirts.





3Xnocharm said:


> I'm pretty certain that what you used to see were not panties, but sport briefs. We used to wear them under our cheerleading skirts, they go OVER your panties! I cannot imagine ANY tennis player out there with her undies on display!


oh okaaaaaaaay....


----------



## new_step_mum

southern wife said:


> :lol:
> 
> You mean the one about "is it ok to bend over in front of my boss?"
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> "Is it ok to fondle the cucumbers at the grocery store"? How dare those guys watch/stare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it's just so obvious!  :rofl:


i never posted those, stop being mean  i never said anything mean to you


----------



## WyshIknew

Oooohhhhhhh.

*melts into a puddle*


----------



## new_step_mum

committed4ever said:


> I don't think that's true in the sports arena. You can be a trendsetter and be quite successful. Look at Venus and Serena. Besides old style are revived all the time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


very successful. serena is ranked number one and venus has won 5 wimbledons!


----------



## new_step_mum

gbrad said:


> Ahh womens tennis. Much more entertaining to watch. The more leg shown the better. Mens tennis just does not have the same appeal.


but men's tennis gets a lot more spectators than women's for sure. 2 years ago i was trying to get rafael nadal's autograph and the crowd of people was so big that it filled the whole australian open and out to the street and we never got autograph. but i guess thats only one player. my friend got federer's autograph pretty quickly and without as much crowd. but i mailed my underwear to nadal and he signed and mailed to back to me so nada problem.


----------



## southern wife

gbrad said:


> Ahh womens panties. Much more entertaining to watch. The more leg shown the better. Mens panties just does not have the same appeal.


I:lol:


----------



## NextTimeAround

new_step_mum said:


> i don't get it :/



Did you really have to ask about the boobs?
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/72555-why-do-guys-find-boobs-so-attractive.html


----------



## new_step_mum

NextTimeAround said:


> Did you really have to ask about the boobs?
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/72555-why-do-guys-find-boobs-so-attractive.html


yes cos i don't stare at girls boobs an don't understand what makes them more special than fat tummys :/


----------



## NextTimeAround

It's usually the second or third tier players who dress skanky, it's the best way to get publicity and be remembered.

But even one of the williams sisters was called out due to her dressing on the court.


----------



## new_step_mum

NextTimeAround said:


> It's usually the second or third tier players who dress skanky, it's the best way to get publicity and be remembered.
> 
> But even one of the williams sisters was called out due to her dressing on the court.


but hingis is in 2 of those 3 pics. and she was ranked number one for 5 years and won 5 slams. and kournikova was ranked top 10. so they're top players.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

wear whatever makes you comfortable and confident provided it's within the rules of wherever you decide to play.who cares what anyone else says or thinks.


----------



## new_step_mum

ScarletBegonias said:


> wear whatever makes you comfortable and confident provided it's within the rules of wherever you decide to play.who cares what anyone else says or thinks.


thanks scarletB i'll try


----------



## Hicks

I'm pro panty.


----------



## Dollystanford

whereas I'm anti pantie


----------



## Almostrecovered

Dollystanford said:


> whereas I'm anti pantie


anti scanty panty or just anti panty?


----------



## new_step_mum

Dollystanford said:


> whereas I'm anti pantie


lol that rhymed :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## new_step_mum

Almostrecovered said:


> anti scanty panty or just anti panty?


lmao that rhymed even more :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## NextTimeAround

I know some people say that it's good to go commando for women..... the fresh air and all......


----------



## new_step_mum

NextTimeAround said:


> I know some people say that it's good to go commando for women..... the fresh air and all......


that's what hubby said he hates underwear for both of us. but when he's at work i wear underwear.


----------



## john_lord_b3

new_step_mum said:


> very successful. serena is ranked number one and venus has won 5 wimbledons!


:iagree:

as a former sportsperson myself, I could guarantee you that it was their _skills_ and commitment to the Olympic ideals which brought them to the top...not their physical attractiveness... but there is nothing wrong to be stylish while struggling to get there.


----------



## Deejo

Courtesy warning;

Name calling and thread jacking are against forum guidelines.
Please refrain, or discontinue your participation in the discussion.

If you feel the content of a thread is inappropriate, report the post.


----------



## Hicks

Dollystanford said:


> whereas I'm anti pantie


I'm Uncle Jock


----------



## Holland

Hate to be the one to break it to you love but at 19 you ain't going to make it as a tennis pro. 

Anyway sweetie maybe you should do what us cyclists do and wear no underwear.

Is it school holidays over there?


----------



## Woodchuck

deejo said:


> courtesy warning;
> 
> name calling and thread jacking are against forum guidelines.
> Please refrain, or discontinue your participation in the discussion.
> 
> If you feel the content of a thread is inappropriate, report the post.


where did this come from?


----------



## Woodchuck

DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON HERE, BUT 
NEW_STEP_MUM sent me a couple of truly bizarre pm's...Anyone else?


----------



## Wiserforit

Report them, as *Deejo* has suggested. It's a troll, as you can gather from the other threads this person has started.

Glad to see our moderators on the ball.


----------



## waiwera

You can wear whatever you like and feel comfy in... most clubs are pretty flexible.

You'll just look really out of date in the panties...like turning up at the gym in your Olivia Newton John leg warmers and sweatband. 
But if you don't care about fashion it probably won't matter to you.

How old are you? If you don't mind me asking...


----------

